# date coding on 1970 gto rear bumpers



## goat guy (Feb 28, 2010)

I bought my 1970 GTO Judge 14 years ago. I only taken it to local car shows all these years until last year. We took the car to Dayton and entered the car in concourse. One of the item we had points deducted for was the rear bumper. We were told the bumper was from a 1972 GTO because there was no date code stamped into it. Since i bought the car so many years ago could the bumper be a service replacment. I don't believe the had reproductions that long ago.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

maybe the `70 bumper had the date code and the `72 did not?


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

where is the code located?
I'll see if mine has one.


----------



## goat guy (Feb 28, 2010)

The date code is on the left side under license plate. Stamped with when the bumper was made.


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Mine has "2A22J" stamped there. Don't know how to read this code. Maybe someone else can help in that respect.

Looks like it was stamped before chroming.

I believe this is the original as it still has the AAA stickers over the rust holes


----------



## goat guy (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm not sure how to read the codes myself. But it has to do with month,day and year. But what I'm try to find out is if my bumper is new OEM or a reproduction. Because I don't think that the reproduction bumper go back 14 years.


----------



## Unclesams (Jun 5, 2009)

Mine on my 69 has some numbers and when I rechromed it in 1985 it had the same numbers on it when it came back. How interesting. However it is one of the reasons I don't participate in that nonsense. I watched some judge use a micrometer to measure the amount of undercoating the cars had. I suppose the build specs called for a certain amount, but I would love to see the assembly line worker who did it uniformly.

A car is only original once. There are not many the same way they came off the showroom floor at this stage. Some of the judging is beyond reason in that regards. But who am I to "judge?"


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The Judges around here don't know what they are looking at.
The one show I was at I was in the stock class and (I still can't believe this and get teased about with friends) got beat out by a mid `90s Bonneville with at least 20 pieces of aftermarket chrome stuck under the hood and a polished stainless coffee CAN muffler with a mirror under it. I was like....WTF?!?


----------



## goat guy (Feb 28, 2010)

I only found out about the date coding because my wife handled the registration for the show in Dayton. Being our first big show she made the mistake of entering use in Concourse. Boy do they pick it apart. But it gave me a guide line to follow.PS bear with me I'm new at the forum scene.


----------

